# Moebius Viper extremely Cool!



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

This picture convinced me to buy two Moebius BSG Viper model kits. (One to build, one to collect)
The high quality (and on their test shot photos) is evident.

Plus, since Starbuck's my favorite on the show, the aftermarket Starbuck decals and Viper photoetch parts will enhance this kit. 

If it sells well and I believe it will, a Starbuck and Adama (Ed Olmos) figure kit would be cool. 

I can only imagine how impressive their Galactica kit will be. 

The TV show "The Big Bang Theory" always mentions BSG. What if Moebius sent them Viper kits to use on the show? Heck, even a Gigantic Frankenstein kit as their characters would own one. It might be a good promotion.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Glad you like the pic. It was a blast to build!


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm planning on buying these, if only for the one reason that I would like to paint the MkII Viper in the same color scheme of the original series Viper. I've always wanted to see one done up that way.

Bryan


----------

